

Henry Blodget says Facebook is overhyped - Arib
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-whoops-now-facebook-is-once-again-overhyped-2010-4
Thoughts?
======
hga
A well reasoned argument on why Facebook won't become "$10-$20 billion big".
Big, healthy, important, certainly, but not a Google killer.

Although as one astute commentator noted, they might figure out something with
the Social Graph that will make a lot of money. But that's to be determined.

